# Is there a place for Men-Only Events these Days



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

Not asked in the context of sport where the subject of mixed-sex competitions is a quite separate debate.

I'm thinking more in the context of the Presidents Club disgrace debate and then right at home the Burns Supper that I organised last Saturday.  

On the latter - in the past tradition has it that a Burns Supper would be male-only - and I've attended such events at Golf Clubs in the past.  But I think that is dying out - may in fact have completely died out.  In my case it's a non-issue as the event was held for church project funds and I had a ceilidh dance after the meal and recitals/songs.

But on the radio this morning I heard a lady who organises many charity fundraising events and some are men-only.  And why?  Her rationale was that 1) in general in a relationship it is the man who hold the purse strings - and 2) men are more likely to have more money available for donation to charitable purposes.  So get the men along by themselves - get them pisses up and having a great time - lovely eye-candy and all that.  And empty their wallets.

Now the above may in fact be true - albeit unfortunately - but probably true.  The organiser says she protects the girls who work at the event from harassment by making it clear that the girls should - there and then - report any such sexual harassment and the culprit will be hoofed out of the event and banned from future events.  But she would not expose the individual publicly for fear of putting off men from going to her events in the future in case they are falsely accused...and as a result fundraising would be impacted.

Quite...

But this lead me to wonder whether there are men who go along to such events thinking that there will be lots of 'available totty' - that they will be immune from criticism of inappropriate behaviour, because if the organiser makes a stink over harassment then he will simply not donate to the charity - and clearly where the man is a wealthy individual this would seriously impact the charity

And *that* led me to think that the girls who work at men-only charity events know that the charity needs the attendees to have a great time so they donate a load of money - and if she complains the fundraising will be impacted.  So no matter what she is told about reporting harassment - will she do so - and risk not being labelled a troublemaker and not asked to work at future events by the organisers.

I was conflicted about the sacking of the Labour Peer who attended - just attending and you get sacked?  And I was also not sure about the language Corbyn has used in describing the event - it sounding way OTT.  But having though it through maybe the sacking was right.  He should not have gone along to something advertised as 'the most non-PC event...'  

And even if he didn't quite realise the nature of the event, as soon as it became clear that there has been sexual harassment at the event in the past (there was a warning given on the menu) - he should have left immediately.  And as it appears that he didn't - well that one thing changed my mind.

Men-only events?  No place today.  Convince me otherwise.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 26, 2018)

I have no issues with single sex events, why should I?


----------



## woody69 (Jan 26, 2018)

Single sex events are fine. Sexual harassment is not. I'm not sure they are mutually exclusive TBH.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

DaveR said:



			I have no issues with single sex events, why should I?
		
Click to expand...

I would have hoped that I have explained why you might.  Of course I am not talking about events where the is no female presence whatsoever - so no female staff/waitresses etc

Why do we think that there should be male-only social events?  What is the point of them?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I would have hoped that I have explained why you might.  Of course I am not talking about events where the is no female presence whatsoever - so no female staff/waitresses etc

Why do we think that there should be male-only social events?  What is the point of them?
		
Click to expand...

My last Unit had no females serving with us, should we have banned social events until we had a token female soldier posted in?

Woody69 gave the correct answer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			My last Unit had no females serving with us, should we have banned social events until we had a token female soldier posted in?

Woody69 gave the correct answer.
		
Click to expand...

I think that that scenario is a wee bit different.  If there are no females about that could attend an event then you're not going to cancel it for that reason,  that's obviously not the same as positively excluded females from and event.

I might suggest that behaviour, language and talk/discussion that is 'allowed' at single-sex events can perpetuate an attitude in respect of girls and women that is not healthy?  I might suggest that for as long as there remain contexts and situations in which it is normal, permissible and even encouraged to talk in 'sexual' or disparaging ways about women then we are always going to have an issue with sexism and sexual harassment?  If you wouldn't say it in front of your wife, daughter, girlfriend or female work colleague then why is it OK to say it in an organised event?  I might ask.

I am only seeking opinion here.

My starting point was that I disagreed with the Corbyn sacking of Lord Mendelsohn and his describing the President Club event as _shocking, disgusting and disgraceful._  Now - I'm not so sure.

Though this may simply be a Corbyn ploy to force May's hand over her 'minister in attendance' Nadhim Zahawi.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Why do we think that there should be male-only social events?  What is the point of them?
		
Click to expand...


One could ask the same of lady only events...

A mate of mine earned a small fortune being the star turn at them...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			One could ask the same of lady only events...

A mate of mine earned a small fortune being the star turn at them...
		
Click to expand...

One could - though the issue of sexism, sexual harassment and related issues is not even-handed - being mainly associated with the harassment of females.

BTW - I still think Corbyn's language rather OTT on this.  The behaviour of however many at the event is almost certainly simply a reflection of attitudes in wider male society and that can be found anywhere.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One could - though the issue of sexism, sexual harassment and related issues is not even-handed - being mainly associated with the harassment of females.
		
Click to expand...

Get off the bandwagon. Some blokes behave badly, most donâ€™t.


----------



## DRW (Jan 26, 2018)

Been to a few and really not my cuppa of tea.

Agree with woody69, nothing more to add.


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2018)

Of course there is...

And by the same token there are plenty of "ladies only events" in existence, many where the behaviour is quite appalling.  Heck, our dear Labour Party even held gender segregated events in some constituencies...I assume they behaved ok in those! 

The issue at the Presidents Club is one of lewd behaviour, not segregation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Get off the bandwagon. Some blokes behave badly, most donâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

what bandwagon?

I simply ask that if you think there is a place for men-only events then why?  Because one reason I can think of is that it allows men to talk and joke about women in whatever way they wish without fear of reprimand or censure.

Of course some men might see such an event as being an opportunity for blokes to talk about things that most women find dead boring - such as golf, football, cricket, rugby.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2018)

Agree with all of the comments. Nothing wrong with men only events, nothing wrong with female only events. Bad behaviour is bad behaviour. 

I've been to Round Table events, men only, and no one stepped out of line with any ladies working as waitresses or bar staff, no one even thought of it.

My wife takes part in a women only running group. My SiL goes to a female only gym, The leisure centre has female only swimming sessions.

Sometimes it is good to separate things, men and women are very different and the evenings are different if they are mixed. There is a place for both.

Corbyn was a muppet for sacking the bloke for simply being there. It was a charity fund raiser for Gt Ormond Street. Why would you turn that down? Had he been there and touched a waitress then that is a different matter but sacked for being at a charity event? Bizarre.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			what bandwagon?
		
Click to expand...

The all men are bad bandwagon. Itâ€™s virtue signaling nonsense.
Ban all male gatherings because some are badly run & attended by idiots?? 

I wouldnâ€™t attend any kind of gentleman's evening I much prefer mixed company. But ban them really. If an individual misbehaves  then punish them accordingly


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agree with all of the comments. Nothing wrong with men only events, nothing wrong with female only events. Bad behaviour is bad behaviour. 

I've been to Round Table events, men only, and no one stepped out of line with any ladies working as waitresses or bar staff, no one even thought of it.

My wife takes part in a women only running group. My SiL goes to a female only gym, The leisure centre has female only swimming sessions.

Sometimes it is good to separate things, men and women are very different and the evenings are different if they are mixed. There is a place for both.

Corbyn was a muppet for sacking the bloke for simply being there. It was a charity fund raiser for Gt Ormond Street. Why would you turn that down? Had he been there and touched a waitress then that is a different matter but sacked for being at a charity event? Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

I don't actually disagree with much of not most of what you say, my only thought in respect of Mendelsohn is why he was going along to such an event despite the cause - which is great.  But he didn't need to go.  And when he was there - surely as soon as he found that there had been harassment issues in the past he should have left - given his being a Lord and position in politics.

On Round Table events - I don;t know anything about the Round Table.  Is it open to both sexes?  

And notwithstanding that there is very little chance that anyone would step out of line - what is the point of making it men only?

And as I seem (as usual) to be taking incoming flak - I have to say again that I don't actually yet have a settled view on men-only events


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			The all men arenâ€™t bad bandwagon. Itâ€™s virtue signaling nonsense.
Ban all male gatherings because some are badly run & attended by idiots?? 

I wouldnâ€™t attend any kind of gentleman's evening I much prefer mixed company. But ban them really. If an individual misbehaves  then punish them accordingly
		
Click to expand...

You have just there stated the issue that some see '_If an individual misbehaves...'_ If someone misbehaves (in a sexual context) then a girl has been misbehaved against.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You have just there stated the issue that some see '_If an individual misbehaves...'_ If someone misbehaves (in a sexual context) then a girl has been misbehaved against.
		
Click to expand...

What are you on about ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			What are you on about ?
		
Click to expand...

if a man misbehaves in a sexist or sexual way then there is a female victim of that behaviour.  That's all.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			if a man misbehaves in a sexist or sexual way then there is a female victim of that behaviour.  That's all.
		
Click to expand...

 cheers columbo, still about the individual not the make up of gathering. 
Iâ€™ve been in mixed company where someone has behaved poorly to the staff, doesnâ€™t make the party liable


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			cheers columbo, still about the individual not the make up of gathering. 
Iâ€™ve been in mixed company where someone has behaved poorly to the staff, doesnâ€™t make the party liable
		
Click to expand...

...as said earlier.  Virtue Signalling nonsense..... bad behaviour is bad behaviour and it needs dealing with.  

You cant hold everyone present responsible unless it said on the invite "Please come to our, _Grope a waitress evening!_"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

IanM said:



			...as said earlier.  Virtue Signalling nonsense..... bad behaviour is bad behaviour and it needs dealing with.  

You cant hold everyone present responsible unless it said on the invite "Please come to our, _Grope a waitress evening!_"
		
Click to expand...

As I have said - I do not have a settled opinion on this - specifically on whether it is right for Lord Mendlesohn to have been sacked/asked to stand down by Corbyn - simply for 'being there' and/or not leaving immediately.

But I still am not clear on the rationale that says men-only events (and I am not talking about a group of mates getting together) are acceptable - and I am not clear if the only reason for having them is that ot lets blokes speak about women in whatever way they wish without fear of retribution or rebuke.

I admit to playing Devil's Advocate here to find out what folk think...

(though in truth I'm probably the opposite to the Devil's Advocate as the Devil's Advocate would try and _justify _bad behaviour  )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			cheers columbo, still about the individual not the make up of gathering. 
Iâ€™ve been in mixed company where someone has behaved poorly to the staff, doesnâ€™t make the party liable
		
Click to expand...

No - but if the event is such that lewd chat and sexist comments and jokes between blokes are permitted or even encouraged - then *perhaps *there is a greater chance of someone perpetrating a lewd act in front of female or indeed sexually harassing a female.  There is a view that says where there is context in which generally unacceptable behaviour and talk is accepted, then that behaviour outside of the context is more likely to continue.

So tell me what is it about 'men-only' events that makes them popular and worthy of perpetuating.

I can't remember the last time I went to a men-only event - so it can't be something that men need to attend to be men and to have a fulfilled life.

I have to call myself out because I know that my church does a 'mens lunch' every so often.

But these are very small gatherings in public places - akin to a bunch of mates on a golf trip in the pub.  I am more thinking about big private events where there is actually no reason for women not being there other than they are not 'wanted', and the nature of the event (well-oiled blokes) increases inappropriate 'lads chat'.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just donâ€™t go to them, I donâ€™t:thup: 
Some blokes enjoy the company of other blokes, they may tell a saucy joke, they may even objectify women. Doesnâ€™t make em Jimmy saville. 


Or just ban em & we can all go to church & be pious together


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 26, 2018)

To be honest I can't think of anything worse than a social event with just men sat around in suits so I'd avoid one where ever possible.  But if other men prefer that kind of company and vibe then knock yourself out.  Just don't behave like a dick.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be honest I can't think of anything worse than a social event with just men sat around in suits so I'd avoid one where ever possible.  But if other men prefer that kind of company and vibe then knock yourself out.  Just don't behave like a dick.
		
Click to expand...

Yep 100%


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2018)

Round Table is all male in the same way that WI is all female. I've been to dinners which are mixed, some are all male. Nothing wrong with either. All money from round table goes to local charities.

Witch hunt is the phrase that currently springs to mind.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been to a number of gentlemen's dinners that included comedians that sailed very close to the edge. Would I want a woman there, including waiting on staff, to hear some of the jokes? No. Equally, there are female only events I wouldn't want to be at, e.g. Chippendale's.

On the issue of Corbyn sacking Mendelson; does Corbyn like Tony Blair's best buddy?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been to a few male only events for charity (boxing, sportsmens dinners etc.). There were women there but they must have been very poor by the looks of things because they couldn't even afford clothes to cover themselves properly when they were serving the drinks.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I've been to a few male only events for charity (boxing, sportsmens dinners etc.). There were women there but they must have been very poor by the looks of things because they couldn't even afford clothes to cover themselves properly when they were serving the drinks.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a warm night...


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I've been to a few male only events for charity (boxing, sportsmens dinners etc.). There were women there but they must have been very poor by the looks of things because they couldn't even afford clothes to cover themselves properly when they were serving the drinks.
		
Click to expand...

Did you suppress the urge to cop a feel? Did you manage not to expose yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I've been to a number of gentlemen's dinners that included comedians that sailed very close to the edge. Would I want a woman there, including waiting on staff, to hear some of the jokes? No. Equally, there are female only events I wouldn't want to be at, e.g. Chippendale's.

On the issue of Corbyn sacking Mendelson; does Corbyn like Tony Blair's best buddy?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not Mandy who was sacked, itâ€™s Lord Mendelson different bloke ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think that that scenario is a wee bit different.  If there are no females about that could attend an event then you're not going to cancel it for that reason,  that's obviously not the same as positively excluded females from and event.

I might suggest that behaviour, language and talk/discussion that is 'allowed' at single-sex events can perpetuate an attitude in respect of girls and women that is not healthy?  I might suggest that for as long as there remain contexts and situations in which it is normal, permissible and even encouraged to talk in 'sexual' or disparaging ways about women then we are always going to have an issue with sexism and sexual harassment?  If you wouldn't say it in front of your wife, daughter, girlfriend or female work colleague then why is it OK to say it in an organised event?  I might ask.

I am only seeking opinion here.

My starting point was that I disagreed with the Corbyn sacking of Lord Mendelsohn and his describing the President Club event as _shocking, disgusting and disgraceful._  Now - I'm not so sure.

Though this may simply be a Corbyn ploy to force May's hand over her 'minister in attendance' Nadhim Zahawi.
		
Click to expand...

It was an Infantry Unit and no woman is up to standard....... yet


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not Mandy who was sacked, itâ€™s Lord Mendelson different bloke ï‘ï»
		
Click to expand...

What?! He has a brother??


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			It was an Infantry Unit and no woman is up to standard....... yet
		
Click to expand...

Not true, Iâ€™ve seen GI Jane ! & private Benjamin


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Not true, Iâ€™ve seen GI Jane ! & private Benjamin

Click to expand...

Private Benjamin was a Para, they donâ€™t count


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 26, 2018)

There has been some interviews with some of the "hostesses" from the Presidents dinner event. Having listened to them, who is using who? 
The young ladies appear to be going looking for furtherment  just as much as the men for entertainment.
Sexual harressment has no place in society but before you castigate male only events, you have to look at all angles, and there is more angles to this story than whats painted by the press.


----------



## drdel (Jan 26, 2018)

It has now't to do with 'men only' events.

Have you been to Ascot, Cheltenham races? - mixed sexes but there's some pretty near-the-mark behaviour by male and female race-goers!

When booze is involved there will be a few lads and lassies who are badly influenced. I find it hard to believe that the staff at the London venue were first timers and inexperienced in handling loutish clients. Most of the 'west end' hotels have many casual escorts/clients (of both sexes) looking for 'action'!

It is  a sad day when the minority ruin any event: whether mixed, male or female.

The UK has extensive laws to protect people from harassment and worse. If anyone at this event was treated badly then the cops are the place to go.

This blanket 'tarring' of any sponsor/attendee is just OTT and minority mob-rule. I'd have hope that the PM and Corbyn would have had more sense than to get embroiled in such an issue.


----------



## ADB (Jan 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I've been to a number of gentlemen's dinners that included comedians that sailed very close to the edge. Would I want a woman there, including waiting on staff, to hear some of the jokes?* No. Equally, there are female only events I wouldn't want to be at, e.g. Chippendale's.*

On the issue of Corbyn sacking Mendelson; does Corbyn like Tony Blair's best buddy?
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe the Chippendales is an all-female event 

Anyway, that misses the point that the issue is the general objectification of women by men in perceived positions of power. If the waiting staff were male or even male and female at the all-male event, the undercurrent of misogyny may still be there from some, but not driven by the organisors.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2018)

i would be a little worried about a guy that went to a Men Only event expecting Totty, surely there are no women?


----------



## cookelad (Jan 26, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			There has been some interviews with some of the "hostesses" from the Presidents dinner event. Having listened to them, who is using who? 
The young ladies appear to be going looking for furtherment  just as much as the men for entertainment.
Sexual harressment has no place in society but before you castigate male only events, you have to look at all angles, and there is more angles to this story than whats painted by the press.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to post something along these lines, Iâ€™ve been unable to follow exactly whatâ€™s gone on, but are the waitresses complaining or is it just the press and people being offended on their behalf? Do they take the job knowing what goes on and accept or possibly even encourage it because they get well paid and to get tips? 

As long as the waitresses are â€œhappyâ€ with the situation and are aware going into the evening of whatâ€™s likely to happen there isnâ€™t a situation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I've been to a number of gentlemen's dinners that included comedians that sailed very close to the edge. Would I want a woman there, including waiting on staff, to hear some of the jokes? No. Equally, there are female only events I wouldn't want to be at, e.g. Chippendale's.

On the issue of Corbyn sacking Mendelson; does Corbyn like Tony Blair's best buddy?
		
Click to expand...

Mendlesohn not Mandelson?

And I'm still looking to understand the point of men-only private events such as that hosted by the Presidents Club.  The only justifying rationale I have heard is that in a partnership the men hold the money and are more likely to be rich - so easier to get money out of them.   And best way perhaps to get a load of dosh out of them is get them to an event where they'll get well-oiled and perhaps titillated and feeling good about themselves -and maybe in a bit of bragging contest with others there over who'll pay the most for X, Y and Z in an auction,

I dunno

I'm just looking for a better reason than _why not?_ - because the best I can come up with is that they are an opportunity for men to brag, talk and joke about women in a way that would be inappropriate in the company of ladies or in public.

As I have repeatedly said - I am not saying men only events such as that organised by the presidents Club should be banned or even dissuaded.  I am simply asking the question Why Men-Only events?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Just donâ€™t go to them, I donâ€™t:thup: 
Some blokes enjoy the company of other blokes, they may tell a saucy joke, they may even objectify women. Doesnâ€™t make em Jimmy saville. 


Or just ban em *& we can all go to church & be pious together*

Click to expand...

I'm thinking you are right - except *this *was not necessary and is actually irrelevant to the question I have asked, as religion has nothing to do with considerations over sexism or sexual harassment.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			.  I am simply asking the question Why Men-Only events?
		
Click to expand...

Because more men like these sort of events where they can be laddish and the wealthy among them will be persuaded to dip deeper in their pockets, it's as it ever was!

Id have to ask though - if a pretty young girl is asked to come to work at a men only function, and to dress up specifically in a sexually provocative way, would they not be concerned as to their well being and refuse the job if they were concerned?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

The events that I attend that happen to be with only men in attendance are golf society days or breaks.......ban the lot of them I say!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm thinking you are right - except *this *was not necessary and is actually irrelevant to the question I have asked, as religion has nothing to do with considerations over sexism or sexual harassment.
		
Click to expand...

You are, of course, correct. I look forward to discussing this with my priest when I see her on Sunday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			You are, of course, correct. I look forward to discussing this with my priest when I see her on Sunday 

Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t The Last Supper men only?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2018)

Why Swing it? Language can be livelier, jokes can be bluer. None have to relate to women but it means people can relax more and let the chatter just roll out. It's a different evening to one where wives are present. That doesn't mean you become offensive or sexist, it's just different.

As has been mentioned auctions will get more out of drunk blokes with no wives present partly because no one is there to say no to them and partly because it becomes a "going up the wall contest" and the charity benefits.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasnâ€™t The Last Supper men only?
		
Click to expand...

Not if you like a conspiracy theory ðŸ˜±


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm a mans man, I don't like female company that much when I'm out, I don't want to walk on egg shells if having the craic with mates, and if its an all male function we go to, then so what, any bar staff and servers (both male & female) should be well selected, screened and warned of what can/could go on and if they are of a fragile nature, then don't employ them, and make them all sign disclaimers I say.

Far too much PC in this world, all brought about by the tree hugging, socialist do-gooder lefties :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasnâ€™t The Last Supper men only?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, although there's a few cross dressers in the pictures I've seen :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why Swing it? Language can be livelier, jokes can be bluer. None have to relate to women but it means people can relax more and let the chatter just roll out. It's a different evening to one where wives are present. That doesn't mean you become offensive or sexist, it's just different.

As has been mentioned auctions will get more out of drunk blokes with no wives present partly because no one is there to say no to them and partly because it becomes a "going up the wall contest" and the charity benefits.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like Chubby Brown but you see loads of couples and women in the audiences when he does live shows.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Possibly, although there's a few cross dressers in the pictures I've seen :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You Royals have always been good at spotting cross dressers


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You Royals have always been good at spotting cross dressers 

Click to expand...

Walking back to barracks in them high red heels and stockings certainly makes you give some respect to those ladies, mainly toms, that wear them all the time, bloody hard work then high heels and friggin drafty with suzzies on :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Walking back to barracks in them high red heels and stockings certainly makes you give some respect to those ladies, mainly toms, that wear them all the time, bloody hard work then high heels and friggin drafty with suzzies on :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Even worse 2nd time round when you know what to expect :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Walking back to barracks in them high red heels and stockings certainly makes you give some respect to those ladies, mainly toms, that wear them all the time, bloody hard work then high heels and friggin drafty with suzzies on :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You have to suffer for your art fish &#128513;


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2018)

I used to love Women's night at a local nightclub. Walk in just before the strippers finished - Nightclub full of excited women!! Exploit away ladies &#128077;&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I used to love Women's night at a local nightclub. Walk in just before the strippers finished - Nightclub full of excited women!! Exploit away ladies &#128077;&#128077;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

ding ding ding....the pies have come


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			ding ding ding....the pies have come 

Click to expand...

Repeatedly &#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Repeatedly &#128519;&#128519;
		
Click to expand...

Take a pass on the steak & kidley, I'll have the Hare pie over here please :smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 26, 2018)

Well I think....... errm..... that I'll maybe just stay out of this one! 

:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well I think....... errm..... that I'll maybe just stay out of this one! 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep sorry itâ€™s a men only thread. Weâ€™re worried that you may be an undercover reporter from the FT. We donâ€™t want any difficult questions to answer!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 26, 2018)

cookelad said:



			As long as the waitresses are â€œhappyâ€ with the situation and are aware going into the evening of whatâ€™s likely to happen there isnâ€™t a situation.
		
Click to expand...

No, they weren't waitresses, but "hostesses", 1 per table who marched out 2 by 2 through the stage, then 1 to each table. The waitressing/table staff were seperate.
As the one interviewed said, many did it to find a "sugar daddy", or get a nanny job with a rich mans familiy. She also said she did it the year before..........why go if it offends you?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, they weren't waitresses, but "hostesses", 1 per table who marched out 2 by 2 through the stage, then 1 to each table. The waitressing/table staff were seperate.
As the one interviewed said, many did it to find a "sugar daddy", or get a nanny job with a rich mans familiy. She also said she did it the year before..........why go if it offends you?
		
Click to expand...

Is that right? I thought the hostess phrase was a fancy name for a waitress. 

I'm slightly scared to ask this but what is the role of the hostess? Try to give real answers please.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that right? I thought the hostess phrase was a fancy name for a waitress. 

I'm slightly scared to ask this but what is the role of the hostess? Try to give real answers please.
		
Click to expand...

Brasses, Toms, if they were offered a grand to go upstairs they would have imo. They knew the score as some had done it before. There selling stories now, itâ€™s just an earner.


----------



## ADB (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow, I had this story all wrong then...apparently the poor men were the victims of predatory gold diggers and prostitutes! They were lucky to make it out of there with their dignity intact.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

ADB said:



			Wow, I had this story all wrong then...apparently the poor men were the victims of predatory gold diggers and prostitutes! They were lucky to make it out of there with their dignity intact.
		
Click to expand...

I blame the parents, I was only saying to the wifes sister in bed this morning...................&#128540;


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Brasses, Toms, if they were offered a grand to go upstairs they would have imo. They knew the score as some had done it before. There selling stories now, itâ€™s just an earner.
		
Click to expand...

Bit strong mate ðŸ¤£.  some may be, most wonâ€™t be. All men arenâ€™t sex pests, all women arenâ€™t hookers. Thatâ€™s a rule I like to live by !!


----------



## Dasit (Jan 26, 2018)

Women hire "butlers in the buff" for all ladies events...and there is more than just touching up going on....


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Women hire "butlers in the buff" for all ladies events...and there is more than just touching up going on....
		
Click to expand...

Do they have Turkey for dinner &#127869;&#128521;


----------



## ADB (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I blame the parents, I was only saying to the wifes sister in bed this morning...................&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

you little tinker, is that a joke


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2018)

ADB said:



			you little tinker, is that a joke 

Click to expand...

Of course it was, it was her brother &#129315;


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 26, 2018)

Is there a place for Single-Sex Events these days?   When I asked if I could join a local Womens Camera Club I was told 'No, it's a Womens Only Club' .  When I asked if I could join a 'Woman's Gym' I was also refused, Not allowed to join the WI and the 'Belly Dancing Club' didnt want me, even if I had the biggest belly.   One of my local Pubs have put on a number of Ladies Nights where  'Sergeant Love Truncheon' went down very well with the ladies (So I'm told) 

Am I really Bothered!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i would be a little worried about a guy that went to a Men Only event expecting Totty, surely there are no women?
		
Click to expand...

Have you never been to one of these Pat? Lots of gorgeous young fillies, with very short skirts on, and low cut tops serving your tables???
Most of them in stockings, with gorgeous legs up to their armpits and heaving breasts trying to escape their skimpy tops????

Oh I forgot. You're in Scotland.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Have you never been to one of these Pat? Lots of gorgeous young fillies, with very short skirts on, and low cut tops serving your tables???
Most of them in stockings, with gorgeous legs up to their armpits and heaving breasts trying to escape their skimpy tops????

Oh I forgot. You're in Scotland.



Click to expand...

there's a few i've been to that loads skirts have been on view, its was all blokes wearing them though


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Women hire "butlers in the buff" for all ladies events...and there is more than just touching up going on....
		
Click to expand...

Where do I send my CV?


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Where do I send my CV?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Where do I send my CV?
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



View attachment 24305

Click to expand...

Need a bigger leaf than that Robin...


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

I see the darts are no longer going to have 'walk on' girls, why?  

It's their choice, they enjoy doing it, and they get paid, who are the PC women's brigade to say what women can or can't do by putting there draconian opinions and pressure on sporting bodies to change who they employ!

What next, no ring girls at the boxing, no cheerleaders on the side of pitches, it's pathetic, whatever happened to 'freedom of choice'? 

Should Paige and Carly now be reigned in who like to show off their bodies whilst promoting themselves and golf?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			no cheerleaders on the side of pitches,
		
Click to expand...

WHAT!!!!!!!!!

It's the only reason that I go to Selhurst Park  - it certainly ain't for the footie &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## ADB (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			I see the darts are no longer going to have 'walk on' girls, why?  

It's their choice, they enjoy doing it, and they get paid, who are the PC women's brigade to say what women can or can't do by putting there draconian opinions and pressure on sporting bodies to change who they employ!

What next, no ring girls at the boxing, no cheerleaders on the side of pitches, it's pathetic, whatever happened to 'freedom of choice'? 

Should Paige and Carly now be reigned in who like to show off their bodies whilst promoting themselves and golf?[/

There is a difference between cheerleaders (who couldâ€™ve male or female) performing a routine for entertainment and walk on girls and F1 pit girls who serve no purpose over and above looking pretty....

I would say the draconian view is of those who believe there is still a place for that.

The point being it reinforces the perception of men being in the positions of power and women as pieces of meat whose only purpose is to be ogled at. 

Right Iâ€™m off to my tantric yoga class once I finish this chai latte
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2018)

If you ban men only events a stupid precedent is set. If in a day of equality you ban men only events, you have to ban women only events. Try getting rid of the Women's institute. Where do you draw the line? Actually wonder what the PC brigade would say if there was a men's institute.
The issue here is Men using there wealth and power to sexually harass women. Hmm, sure ave heard that somewhere before.
 Now answer me this, some women/waitresses voluntarily went to after dinner parties. What does that say about them? You mentioned that it was a woman who set up some men only events. What does it say about her?
Re Corbyn sacking Mandelson. Mandelson was New Labour. Not quite sure it sat nicely with Trotsky Corbyn who used it as an excuse to sack him


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

ADB said:





Fish said:



			I would say the draconian view is of those who believe there is still a place for that.

The point being it reinforces the perception of men being in the positions of power and women as pieces of meat whose only purpose is to be ogled at.
		
Click to expand...

But if those ladies enjoy it and it pays their bills, who's some old blue rinse who couldn't pick up clap in a whore house to say they shouldn't and force sporting bodies to make them unemployed.

I'm sure theirs loads of young women who do this kind work to help their extra education to go onto better things, so lets cut that umbilical cord shall we?!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If you ban men only events a stupid precedent is set. If in a day of equality you ban men only events, you have to ban women only events. Try getting rid of the Women's institute. Where do you draw the line? Actually wonder what the PC brigade would say if there was a men's institute.
The issue here is Men using there wealth and power to sexually harass women. Hmm, sure ave heard that somewhere before.
 Now answer me this, some women/waitresses voluntarily went to after dinner parties. What does that say about them? You mentioned that it was a woman who set up some men only events. What does it say about her?
Re Corbyn sacking Mandelson. Mandelson was New Labour. Not quite sure it sat nicely with Trotsky Corbyn who used it as an excuse to sack him
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:





ADB said:



			But if those ladies enjoy it and it pays their bills, who's some old blue rinse who couldn't pick up clap in a whore house to say they shouldn't and force sporting bodies to make them unemployed.

I'm sure theirs loads of young women who do this kind work to help their extra education to go onto better things, so lets cut that umbilical cord shall we?!
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s no issue with young women doing it if they know what theyâ€™re getting into. Itâ€™s when they sign up to be a waitress and theyâ€™re exepected to be a type of courtesan  it also doesnâ€™t really sit well with a family audience @ sporting events? â€˜Daddy why is that lady in her pants?â€™ 
It also speaks volumes about the fellas that enjoy it  but to ban it is nonsense, as HK said, have a good time, just donâ€™t be a dick
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Re Corbyn sacking Mandelson. Mandelson was New Labour. Not quite sure it sat nicely with Trotsky Corbyn who used it as an excuse to sack him
		
Click to expand...


It wasn't Mandy that was 'sacked'...
it was another with a similar moniker...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If you ban men only events a stupid precedent is set. If in a day of equality you ban men only events, you have to ban women only events. Try getting rid of the Women's institute. *Where do you draw the line*? Actually wonder what the PC brigade would say if there was a men's institute.
The issue here is Men using there wealth and power to sexually harass women. Hmm, sure ave heard that somewhere before.
 Now answer me this, some women/waitresses voluntarily went to after dinner parties. What does that say about them? You mentioned that it was a woman who set up some men only events. What does it say about her?
Re Corbyn sacking Mandelson. Mandelson was New Labour. Not quite sure it sat nicely with Trotsky Corbyn who used it as an excuse to sack him
		
Click to expand...

You draw the line when the event consists of dicks who start abusing their position and power for sexual gratification.  Not sure a lot of that goes on in the WI.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			You draw the line when the event consists of dicks who start abusing their position and power for sexual gratification.  Not sure a lot of that goes on in the WI.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful Hacker, that type of sensible reply will stop the flow of the forum male only society.  
Next stop is being called a snowdrop.:lol:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:





ADB said:



			But if those ladies enjoy it and it pays their bills, who's some old blue rinse who couldn't pick up clap in a whore house to say they shouldn't and force sporting bodies to make them unemployed.

*I'm sure theirs loads of young women who do this kind work to help their extra education to go onto better things, *so lets cut that umbilical cord shall we?!
		
Click to expand...

You make it sound like the script to Pretty Woman....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## drdel (Jan 27, 2018)

Some women are keen to work at these event, I'm aware many have landed good jobs from the legitimate contracts they make.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			You draw the line when the event consists of dicks who start abusing their position and power for sexual gratification.  Not sure a lot of that goes on in the WI.
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin' snowdrop...

There I've done it...
And, I can feel the tension draining from my shoulders...

Sorting the world out is just a work in progress...
And, there's still a helluva distant horizon...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 27, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I would have hoped that I have explained why you might.  Of course I am not talking about events where the is no female presence whatsoever - so no female staff/waitresses etc

Why do we think that there should be male-only social events?  What is the point of them?
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen the Chippendale male dancers ? no me neither.
While I donâ€™t condone what happened at the President Do in any way , this is a double standards issue.

Those girl hostess knew what to expect itâ€™s been going on for years.
The only one who complained was the undercover reporter.

Most young people now think James Bond Is a â€œRapist â€œ in the Bond films. According to the papers today!

To many people these days are pilloried for an accusation where nothing is ever proven.

Would you accept punishment for others deeds just because you were in the same room. I wouldnâ€™t.

Its an outdated way to make charity money but it will soon be mandatory for men/ women to be present at all functions to satisfy the PC brigade gender numbers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			You draw the line when the event consists of dicks who start abusing their position and power for sexual gratification.  Not sure a lot of that goes on in the WI.
		
Click to expand...

My point was the banning of all men events, not just the ones where serial groping is the norm.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			It wasn't Mandy that was 'sacked'...
it was another with a similar moniker...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mah man, thats summat else ave learned.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2018)

ADB said:



			There is a difference between cheerleaders (who couldâ€™ve male or female) performing a routine for entertainment and walk on girls and *F1 pit girls who serve no purpose over and above looking pretty....*
The point being it reinforces the perception of men being in the positions of power and women as *pieces of meat whose only purpose is to be ogled at. *

Click to expand...

Yep. I've noticed they always employ the wallflowers who walk around with faces like bulldogs chewing wasps and who don't really want to be there.
And have you noticed how their faces get more miserable when they know the camera is on them?? Maybe they are trying to let the viewing public know that they are being held against their will and wish to escape???


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 27, 2018)

I was having a similar conversation with a female friend yesterday and we both agreed that media storms/bandwagon clambering upon just dilutes the real issues of sexual harrassment and inequality.

It doesn't mean some of the behaviour at this particular event was acceptable but we both agreed if we were asked to dress in short tight dresses it would be a "get lost" (or stronger). Guys abusing their power and position of authority to act inappropriately though need the book throwing at them.

So yes there is a place for single gender events - just not for either gender in said events to act like idiots.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 27, 2018)

Through golf I have been to probably a hundred dinners for men. I am not sure if itâ€™s unusual across the country but in my union more or less all golf clubs have an annual dinner for the gentlemen. The ladies have their dinners as well. When you are Captain you are invited to a lot of neighbouring dinners. We also have mixed dinners and social events.
Whilst there is an element of â€œonce you have been to one, you have been to them allâ€, the menâ€™s dinners are enjoyable occasions and a chance to catch up with old friends. Not once in any of these events have I ever witnessed or heard of any bad behaviour. The catering staff have been treated well and usually thanked in the speeches for their service and the standard of the food.

So, just because some crusty old toff canâ€™t behave himself all male only functions such as these should be banned, even though the vast, vast majority have never misbehaved??? All started because some ugly muppet in Hollywood that no-one had ever heard of tried to use his position to get laid just like every producer in history? They even had a name for it - the casting couch.

As others have said, bad behaviour is inexcusable and has no place in civilised society. But itâ€™s the individual at fault not the gender of the attendees at the event.
This is just the PC press pushing their trendy male bashing agenda. We need to get real and quick. 

A few weeks ago I was watching â€œGoggleboxâ€. Those two funny gay guys were watching something and were openly ogling some bloke and making lewdish comments about him. In the same program the two old ladies from Bristol were doing the same over another bloke on TV. Just last week on â€œFirst Dates Hotelâ€ two older women were ogling a bloke who looked like he lived in the gym. All no big deal. But it was Mrs Sweep who pointed out that if those instances were men, particularly middle aged or old men making those comments, the clips would never have been aired for fear of the backlash.

If anyone really wants to change attitudes, may I suggest they start with the attitudes being instilled into our â€œmillennialsâ€. If you think they are going to know how to act and behave in civilised company, maybe I could invite you to watch 5 minutes of â€œGeordie Shoreâ€. Whist its funny, it does rather make the crusty old toffs seem well behaved in comparison and demonstrates that poor and â€œsexually aggressiveâ€ behaviour is not exclusive to a particular age group or gender.
If we are banning male only dinners, are we banning all that stuff too?


----------



## Dasit (Jan 27, 2018)

Sweep said:



			Through golf I have been to probably a hundred dinners for men. I am not sure if itâ€™s unusual across the country but in my union more or less all golf clubs have an annual dinner for the gentlemen. The ladies have their dinners as well. When you are Captain you are invited to a lot of neighbouring dinners. We also have mixed dinners and social events.
Whilst there is an element of â€œonce you have been to one, you have been to them allâ€, the menâ€™s dinners are enjoyable occasions and a chance to catch up with old friends. Not once in any of these events have I ever witnessed or heard of any bad behaviour. The catering staff have been treated well and usually thanked in the speeches for their service and the standard of the food.

So, just because some crusty old toff canâ€™t behave himself all male only functions such as these should be banned, even though the vast, vast majority have never misbehaved??? All started because some ugly muppet in Hollywood that no-one had ever heard of tried to use his position to get laid just like every producer in history? They even had a name for it - the casting couch.

As others have said, bad behaviour is inexcusable and has no place in civilised society. But itâ€™s the individual at fault not the gender of the attendees at the event.
This is just the PC press pushing their trendy male bashing agenda. We need to get real and quick. 

A few weeks ago I was watching â€œGoggleboxâ€. Those two funny gay guys were watching something and were openly ogling some bloke and making lewdish comments about him. In the same program the two old ladies from Bristol were doing the same over another bloke on TV. Just last week on â€œFirst Dates Hotelâ€ two older women were ogling a bloke who looked like he lived in the gym. All no big deal. But it was Mrs Sweep who pointed out that if those instances were men, particularly middle aged or old men making those comments, the clips would never have been aired for fear of the backlash.

If anyone really wants to change attitudes, may I suggest they start with the attitudes being instilled into our â€œmillennialsâ€. If you think they are going to know how to act and behave in civilised company, maybe I could invite you to watch 5 minutes of â€œGeordie Shoreâ€. Whist its funny, it does rather make the crusty old toffs seem well behaved in comparison and demonstrates that poor and â€œsexually aggressiveâ€ behaviour is not exclusive to a particular age group or gender.
If we are banning male only dinners, are we banning all that stuff too?
		
Click to expand...

There is a horrible agenda in society, an elite 0.1% of men have privilege and now society punish all men for it.




There certainly is no privilege to being young and male... Going to be a lot of confused angry young men not knowing their place in the world. Society paints one picture but their reality is something so different.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:





Fish said:



			You make it sound like the script to Pretty Woman....
		
Click to expand...

Yup, and like I said, offer em a grand and I reckon most would take it &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2018)

therod said:





Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s no issue with young women doing it if they know what theyâ€™re getting into. Itâ€™s when they sign up to be a waitress and theyâ€™re exepected to be a type of courtesan  it also doesnâ€™t really sit well with a family audience @ sporting events? â€˜Daddy why is that lady in her pants?â€™ 
It also speaks volumes about the fellas that enjoy it  but to ban it is nonsense, as HK said, have a good time, just donâ€™t be a dick
		
Click to expand...

...and those who recognise a dick when he is being one must pull him up.  Zero tolerance.  The dicks who act so in private events are more likely to take that behaviour into the public domain and into their business life if they are not reprimanded by their peers and friends.

Still conflicted on whether it was right for Lord Mendelsohn to be sacked and whether GOSH should have returned donations from The PC it has received over the last few years.  At the moment I think it was wrong on both counts,  but at the moment either could change of the wind changes direction.

And yes - I think there remains a good place for men-only events in today's society.  But behaviour rules apply strongly and we all recognise our individual responsibilities where the event is open to a wide constituency that is in itself not self-policing - in the way a bunch of friends from a golf club would (I hope) be self-policing to the extent that bad behaviour would be unconscionable by any one of the group.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2018)

Dasit said:



			There is a horrible agenda in society, an elite 0.1% of men have privilege *and now society punish all men for it.*

There certainly is no privilege to being young and male... Going to be a lot of confused angry young men not knowing their place in the world. Society paints one picture but their reality is something so different.
		
Click to expand...

Is a neat soundbite but it is not actually true.  I for one have not been punished in any way for the behaviour of the 0.1% - have you?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 29, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is a neat soundbite but it is not actually true.  I for one have not been punished in any way for the behaviour of the 0.1% - have you?
		
Click to expand...

By starting this thread you are proving you are being punished I am afraid. You have stated that you believe there is a place for men only functions. But this is under threat and the fact that you felt compelled to ask the question proves it. Your attitude (and mine) are being held up as outdated. A poll on Sky News found 17% actually think men only dinners should be banned! I appreciate that means 83% think they shouldnâ€™t but itâ€™s pretty shocking that nearly a fifth of those polled wanted them banned. And yet we havenâ€™t done anything wrong.
Dasit is right. If we are not careful men wonâ€™t know their role in society. And where will that lead? You canâ€™t keep bashing an entire gender because of the deplorable actions of a few.
eg. What is â€œan unwanted approachâ€? Asking someone if they would like a drink? Asking them to dinner? How do you know itâ€™s unwanted until you ask?
How are men supposed to interact with women without fear of someone crying foul? We will be resorting to arranged marriages next just to keep the human race going.


----------

